# New years eve!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Moderate snow heading our way! This is not the first time we hav'e had to plow on N Y E. In additon to all the regular hazards you hav'e to be alert for drunks.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lets keep our fingers crossed.....


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

we had to salt last new years eve, two years in a row greattt


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i hope this happens
getting restless lol


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i hope i can get my guys in for this one


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Enzo;693793 said:


> i hope i can get my guys in for this one


Good luck. This is the one day id rather not be out plowing. Hopefully it starts early in the morning and is over with before it gets too late.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

No complaints from here about adding a 4th storm to December's bill! Light to moderate is just fine by me. Best of luck everyone!


~Kevin


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like a morning storm right now - heaviest snow forecast in western mass from 6:00AM-9:00AM - a nice addition to December billing.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We, as well, are happy to have the work. All our work is commercial so we must go out after dark when employee parking lots clear out. Then the (gravy payup) sanding run!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be safe out there guys, new years eve night we need to be alert traveling from job to job! Alot of idiots on the roads! No retreat and no surrender!


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's our forcast for Western Mass:

*The snow will overspread our area near dawn Wednesday. The snow will be heaviest during the mid-day and afternoon before taping off to flurries and scattered snow showers by early evening. While the snow falls temperatures will be in the middle and upper 20s which will allow it to stick to the roads and means another powdery type of snowstorm. It's still early in the game but at this point I'm thinking a 3-6" or 4-8" type of snowfall looks pretty reasonable.*

Looks like we will be plowing into the early part of the night.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

We got a chance for snow on New Years Day, it does not look like much though. Hopefully a push and a salt run. We've had 13 events this month, and 1 in Nov. been a good month for us.

Last New Years Eve we had 7" that started at 5pm and eneded by 1am. Kept most of the drunks off the road.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

This storm will prove who does it to make a living and who does it for booze money.

Lookn forward to it. most of the snow melted to make room for more.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looking forward to it aswell
cant wait to get back out there and do something


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Captain - Where did you get that forecast from? It looks like a homemade amateur one. According to wwlp we are only supposed to get 2 - 6".


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;694558 said:


> This storm will prove who does it to make a living and who does it for booze money.


Amen to that...can't wait to see how many are actually out plowing instead of getting blasted with there buddies counting down time...I can't wait to get back in my truck and try out my new camera:salute:


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

russ130;694582 said:


> Captain - Where did you get that forecast from? It looks like a homemade amateur one. According to wwlp we are only supposed to get 2 - 6".


Nope - that was what WWLP was showing at noon in the weather discussion area. I had just cut and pasted from their site.

Sherri Spear has her own forecast now calling for 2"-6". We'll have to see what they say in the AM.

My trigger is 2" so as long as we get 2" I'm good to go.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is WGGB's forecast for 3"-6" and makes mention of the Noreaster for Friday-Saturday:

*"A more substantial storm will move in for Wednesday. It will come in the form of an Alberta Clipper, and rapidly strengthen off the coast. While not a huge snowstorm, it will definitely cover the ground back up. At the moment, 3-6" seems like a pretty good bet, but stay tuned for updates as we get closer. The good news is that the snow should be over by mid-to-late afternoon, and we'll just have to deal with the cold and wind on New Year's Eve (lucky us). Your plans should definitely include bundling up!

The New Year will ring in with cold and windy conditions, with highs only in the low 20s on Thursday. Another storm may head up the coast Friday into Saturday with the chance for heavy snow, but that's a long ways out so stay tuned!"

*


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

OK lol They mispelled tapering and put taping. You would think if you get paid to write something you would at least spell check it lol


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah that Sherri is cute as a button but not a good speller. lol


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

russ130;694676 said:


> OK lol They mispelled tapering and put taping. You would think if you get paid to write something you would at least spell check it lol


Yes, but tapering & taping are both correct spelling of words, just like they're, there, and their. Computers are just not intuitive yet


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Word around the campfire is 6-10 for us on the south shore! Be careful out there people!


----------

